# 3gal tankmates?



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

I just got a new 3gal tank to upgrade my girl, Mira. I was wondering what kind of tankmates she could have once the tank cycles. Any suggestions? She's pretty calm, from what I've seen.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

In a tank that size you can really only have a single betta. If it was a 5 gal+ then you could consider a snail or a few shrimp but in a 3 gal the bioload is already full from the betta.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

You could add 1 assassin snail.


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

After doing a bit of research, I'm going to get 4-5 shrimp once the tank cycles (which won't take much longer, it's pretty close). Haven't decided between cherry shrimp or ghosties yet.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> After doing a bit of research, I'm going to get 4-5 shrimp once the tank cycles


With shrimp you need a mature tank, you should wait 3 months after the tank cycles before adding shrimp.


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm using everything from the old tank (gravel and decor), so it's probably already cycled. Not sure though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

carrohason said:


> I'm using everything from the old tank (gravel and decor), so it's probably already cycled. Not sure though.


That's not enough nor is it the same as a mature tank. In addition, to maintain a habitat that takes in what's best for the shrimp you will need it heavily-planted with plenty of hides for when they molt. Otherwise they will die from stress or be weakened enough to be easy prey for your Betta.

You're better off going with an Assassin Snail or two until the tank has been fully cycled for at least two, preferably three, months.


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree that you'd be better off with an assassin snail. I added a nerite snail and a few shrimp to my 7 gallon tank after it cycled for 2 1/2 months and it's also heavily planted. They are doing great and I feel that if you want the best results you should really wait if wanting to add shrimp. However, a larger and planted tank would be better for them because of the bioload. Also, using decor from an old tank won't make it cycled. You would still have to do the cycling process. Get the snail They're awesome.


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't find anywhere in my area that sells assassin snails. Is there another kind of snail that would work?


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

You may be able to purchase one from Amazon. Aquatic Arts sells them on there and they're good I received my nerite from them. I don't know too much about snails but my nerite is good especially with cleanup. Here's the link to the assassin snail on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Q...ssin+snail&dpPl=1&dpID=51ikSP29dML&ref=plSrch


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

I ended up getting a tiger nerite snail this afternoon. She poked and flared at him a bit, but they seem alright now.


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

Tiger nerites are awesome. Glad you went with the snail! Mine is named Herman. Just in case you may have not known already, tiger (and zebra) nerites are known escape artists so make sure that any place he can crawl out of is closed off. I used Saran Wrap to close off any openings minus where the filter is. It's worked great and no escapes have happened.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Now that you have one what are you going to feed it?


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

NickAu said:


> Now that you have one what are you going to feed it?


I have some bottom feeder wafers for the cory I'm trying to rehome. I fed them to some of my other snails and uneaten parts didn't really affect the water quality.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nerite Snails do not eat wafers; they eat natural algae. Some people *think* the Nerite is eating wafers because they skate over them; however, very few stop to dine. For this reason the Number 1 cause of death in Nerites is starvation.


----------



## Thepurplegypsy (May 18, 2016)

Hi! I have 3 gallon tank also. Yes, I agree with assassin snail. but I have the red ramshorn snail. I'm looking for a pink ramshorn. lol. and my tank is full of healthy aquarium plants. they love it. but the problem with ramshorn snail, they multiply a lot when they have too much food. but it's still cute because you can see baby snails. Hahaha! oh and yea, my betta loves watching them when they move around. lol. I guess it's his entertainment..


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Try squashing a snail in the tank your Betta will probably eat it, My 3 Bettas numerous Red Cherry Shrimp and 17 Kuhli Loaches love squished snail, Free Fresh Food.

Also watch your water parameters, a 3 gallon tank can quickly be overwhelmed by snails.


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but this match didn't really turn out as well as originally thought. Today, I got home from work to see her biting at the snail's shell and knocking him off of the glass. I took him out, and he is currently in my 2.5 with my DT boy until I can upgrade him to a 5.5gal (which I'm planning on doing in the next couple weeks, just have to get some things sorted out first).

No more tankmates for this girl, sadly. She's a meanie.


----------



## Jelly Beans (Jun 24, 2016)

Can I ask the people suggesting assassin snails in a 3 gallon.. what in the world is she going to feed a snail eating snail if she only has one snail eating snail in the tank? 

Nerites need algae, if there is not enough actual algae in the tank they will starve to death. 

Shrimp are iffy, since it's a small tank do not put but a couple ghost shrimp as ghost shrimp are actually territorial and will kill one another if there are too many in too small of a tank. Not to mention they usually end up as snacks for a betta.

Suggestion.. no tank mates.. if want tank mates get a 10 gallon and pray your betta will tolerate tank mates. Good luck!


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

Assassin snails will happily eat betta food and frozen bloodworms, since they're meat-based. You can also add a squashed pest snail (or a live one, I suppose) as a treat.

I'm of the opinion that anything below 5 gallons is not a great situation for tank mates. I've got a 10 gallon with one betta and one Apple snail and I love it


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Can I ask the people suggesting assassin snails in a 3 gallon.. what in the world is she going to feed a snail eating snail if she only has one snail eating snail in the tank?


*Feeding*
An assassin snail’s natural diet is mainly composed of other species of snails and worms, though they are also opportunistic feeders. They will eat almost anything that they can scavenge, and this includes decomposing fish and other small invertebrates.
Because of their varied diet, they are very easy to feed in the home aquarium. If there is a significant snail population in their tank, then there is often no need to feed them at all.
However, if there are no snails for them to eat, then they should be fed with a high protein food. Some aquarists feed them frozen blood worms, or brine shrimp, but any sinking food will do. 


Plus you can always throw in a pest snail or 2 for them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As NickAu has pointed out, it's a misconception that Assassin snails only eat other snails. If that were the case they would starve when they killed off the last pest snail and, believe me, they don't. Reproduction slows but they don't die. In addition to the frozen foods I feed I've seen mine eat blanched vegetables, algae wafers, Betta pellets and just about anything else that hits the bottom.


----------

